# closed wrap



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

beautiful Rods:sorcerer::sorcerer::sorcerer:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*closed wrap 2*

:boat:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome work sir !!!!! Extremely talented..


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> Awesome work sir !!!!! Extremely talented..


and he has only been doing it for about a year..only about 15 rods under his belt..crazy


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

What ?!? No way man !!!! He's gone end up like you lol...Way ahead of the game !!!!Would love to see ya'll team up on a total custom..One of your reels on one of his wraps...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

_REELY_ nice work


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*4 july*

:band:thank you


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> What ?!? No way man !!!! He's gone end up like you lol...Way ahead of the game !!!!Would love to see ya'll team up on a total custom..One of your reels on one of his wraps...


lol...he is actually a friend of mine ...we used to work together at goodyear in navarre..i have something in mind for sure ...i have to wait till it warms up enough for me to paint in the garage though


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't use that for an excuse LOL !!! You can use my booth....and maybe my new sata 4400 mini haha..


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> Don't use that for an excuse LOL !!! You can use my booth....and maybe my new sata 4400 mini haha..


you have a booth?!?!...hmmmmm


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Just started on building my first rod... and you sir... are extremely talented. Every thread I've gone thru, your work looks fantastic. Hope I can develop a fraction of your skills.


----------



## catch 22 (Jan 10, 2011)

I gotta say every time I look at your work I'm impressed. You must be a very patient person because I would pull my hair out trying to do that. Beautiful work


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

javier69 said:


> :band:thank you


Would you sell this one and if yes how much?

I didn't know if the picture would show up. It is the last one with the red, white and blue!


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*closed wrap 2*

:thumbsup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*closed wrap3*

:thumbup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I've only seen comparable wraps in books ...and they were not as good....Very Nice


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

red,white, and blue has been sold....also the green monster..lol..he is taking orders though


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Superb threadwork. I rarely have time for closed wraps and can appreciate the level of effort it takes to get one to look like that. Nice!


----------

